# Tahrir



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

From Ikhwanweb just now: #MuslimBrotherhood cancels Friday's nationwide protests, announces it will be present only in #Tahrir,for symbolic protest against the movie


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Another wall of concrete blocks is going up in Cairo, this time to separate the US Embassy in Cairo from the Omar Makram Mosque and Tahrir Square, the scene of clashes which began on Wednesday night, and were still continuing on Friday morning.

Wall built to end clashes over anti-Islam film; indignation rages amongst protesters | Egypt Independent


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

It was never going to be just outside the mosques .. people will always go to Midan Tahrir as that is where the media is,


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

This must be the only country in the world where the political group in power calls for street protests.


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

I've closed up my flat because I don't even want to know what's coming out of the loudspeakers this afternoon.


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

CBS News, Ustream.TV: CBS News behind the scenes live news coverage.

Live stream near the American embassy.


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

aykalam said:


> This must be the only country in the world where the political group in power calls for street protests.


Only pro government protests :eyebrows:

But since you put it that way, it should be added to Morsi' great list of accomplishments :lol:


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

DeadGuy said:


> Only pro government protests :eyebrows:
> 
> But since you put it that way, it should be added to Morsi' great list of accomplishments :lol:


No doubt they are already preparing for the upcoming elections. I expect a wider than usual gap between their speech for domestic and Western audiences. 

See Al Shater's letter yesterday: 

http://www.nytimes.com/2012/09/14/opinion/our-condolences-the-muslim-brotherhood-says.html?_r=1

Huge contrast with what they are saying to the man in the street back home


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

All I can hear from the mosque beside me is America and Romney.


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

aykalam said:


> No doubt they are already preparing for the upcoming elections. I expect a wider than usual gap between their speech for domestic and Western audiences.
> 
> See Al Shater's letter yesterday:
> 
> ...


MB's preparing for elections, US is doing the same, and that's probably the reason behind the US embassy's reply to the Western "letter" by Shater, it sort of did make me happy to see their response making it clear that they're not just a bunch of foreigners that can't read Arabic (No offense to any expat that can't read Arabic! But you get the point!) :clap2: But that was after their initial reaction, apologizing for being attacked


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> All I can hear from the mosque beside me is America and Romney.


I know who I'd vote for if I was a Yank 
:focus:


----------

